#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Kalaka Sutta (AN2.24)

## Денис Евгеньев

По просьбе драгоценного Юй Кана, а также в дополение к 2-м уже существующим переводам на русский этой сутты,--выкладываю плод и своей творческой фантазии.
Сделано чисто с перевода пр.Таниссаро на английский.
Специфичная типографика обусловлена терминалом 80x25



```
;;;-*-charset: koi8-r-*-
;;; Based upon Kalaka Sutta: At Kalaka's Park (AN 4.24),
;;;	translated from the Pali by Thanissaro Bhikkhu. July 3, 2010,
;;;	http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka/an/an04/an04.024.than.html
;;;
;;; 2010-12-11, v0.2	Spelling. Gatha: "ajjhosita". Prosody.
;;;			"Seek after/into", "fault in me", "I tell you".
;;;			"higher and more sublime"
;;; 2010-12-08, v0.1	Initial revision.
;;; (d) All Rights Disclaimed.



      Сутра Калака, или В роще Калаки.



Как-то раз Благословенный пребывал в роще Калаки, что в Сакете.
Там он обратился к монахам: "Монахи!"

--Да, господин!--отвечали монахи.

Благословенный сказал:
--Монахи, всё на свете, включая божеств, Творцов и Мар,
  поколения с их отшельниками и жрецами, и благородным и простым людом;
  всё, что видится, слышится, ощущается, познаётся,
  достигается, отыскивается и обдумывается,
  --то мне и известно.
Всё на свете, включая божеств, Творцов и Мар,
  поколения с их отшельниками и жрецами, и благородным и простым людом;
  всё, что видится, слышится, ощущается, познаётся,
  достигается, отыскивается и обдумывается,
  --то напрямую мне известно.
Это Татхагатой познано, но этого Татхагата не заводил.

Монахи, скажи я так: "Я не знаю всего на свете...,
  что видится, слышится, ощущается, познаётся,
  достигается, отыскивается и обдумывается",
  --был бы я лжецом.
Скажи я так: "Я и знаю, и не знаю всего на свете...,
  что видится, слышится, ощущается, познаётся,
  достигается, отыскивается и обдумывается",
  --было бы не лучше.
Скажи я так: "Не то, чтобы я знаю, и не то, чтобы я не знаю всего на свете...,
  что видится, слышится, ощущается, познаётся,
  достигается, отыскивается и обдумывается",
  --был бы это мой огрех.

Так вот, монахи,
Татхагата, видя видимое, не примышляет "увиденного",
  не примышляет "неувиденного",
  не примышляет "видимого",
  не примышляет "видящего".
Слыша...
Ощущая...
Познавая познаваемое, он не примышляет "познанного",
  не примышляет "непознанного",
  не примышляет "познаваемого",
  не примышляет "познающего".

Так вот, монахи,
Татхагата, неизменный ко всем вещам,
какие только можно увидеть, услышать, ощутить и познать,--"Таков".
И будьте уверены: нет нигде "Такого", кто был бы выше и величественнее.

    То, что все видят, слышат и ощущают,
    как истинное, привязавшись к этому,
    --Таковой, меж оковавших себя,
      не станет звать истинным или даже ложным.

    Издалека заметив эту стрелу,
    пригвождавшую из поколения в поколение,
    ("Я знаю, я вижу, именно так и есть!"),
    --Татхагата ничем не связан.
```

----------

Joy (08.12.2010), Vladiimir (09.12.2010)

----------

